# Manual



## Cube99 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe:

ich probiere seit einigen Wochen den Manual aber bekomme ihn einfach nicht hin!!!
Ich hab mir schon einige Videos angeschaut und schon google durchsucht, aber alle Tips helfen nicht wirklich viel...
Ich bekomme das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug!! 
Ich schaffe ihn so höchstens über 2 - 3 meter!
Ach ja ich habe ein Cube Stereo Pro ( fals es am Bike liegt, was ich aber nicht glaube )
Ich kann so Wheelie, Stoppie, Bunny Hop, Trackstand... aber den Manual bekomme ich einfach nicht hin! 

Bitte Helft mir!! 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Big_Rider_ (8. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß nicht wie du dein vorderrat hochzihst aber probiere mal  bei ner gerade strecke   den vorderrad rauszuschieben und wärendessen hochzuzihen  dan  weit weit hinter den satten und   am anfang wirst du angst haben nach hinten zu fallen aber die verschwindet mit der zeit   dir wird es bestimmt paar mal auf den arsch legen aber so is es eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (9. Oktober 2011)

Ging mir auch ganz lange so, was meiner Meinung nach an der falschen Beschreibung der Bewegung in den Anleitungen lag. Das mit den "nach oben und hinten ziehen" ist totaler Käse! Wenn man sowas visualisiert wirst du nie deinen Schwerpunkt effektiv verlagern können. Nach hartnäckigen üben (immer wieder minimal seine Bewegung verändern und nie stundenlang mit der selben Technik üben, dass bringt nichts!) geht die optimale Bewegung für mich inzwischen  so:
-Locker, möglichst stabil gerade aus fahrn
-Arme ein bisschen anwinkeln und gleichzeitig in einer kraftvollen, flüssigen Bewegung    schön weit mit dem Arsch nach unten gehn
- absolut gleichzeitig die Arme strecken und die Knie durchdrücken, sodass dein Hintern sich nach hinten Bewegt

Wichtig, wie immer
-auf perfektes Timing achten (kann niemals durch Kraft ersetzt werden)
-alles möglichst smooth machen
-bei deinem Fahrad wirste eventuell die Bewegung schon etwas kraftvoller ausfüren müssen, aber prinzipiell kriegt man so sogar ein Omafahrrad in den Manual!

Ich stell mir die Bewegung vorher immer so vor:
flüssig nach unten hinten!

alles ist besser als explosionsartig nach oben hinten...


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Oktober 2011)

Tja, gegenüber dem Wheelie ist der Manual Königsklasse, da meines Erachtens x-mal schwerer. Die Beschreibungen über mir sind schon recht gut. Bei mir hat es auch geholfen, den Arsch solange nach hinten zu schieben, bis das Vorderrad kontrolliert steigt. Mit Ziehen am Vorderrad hat das wenig zu tun. Das braucht gar nicht hoch sein, sonst besteht die Gefahr nach hinten zu kippen, wobei man dann die Bremse ziehen sollte, was das Vorderrad auch wieder ganz auf den Boden bringen kann. Allerdings muss ich auch eingestehen, dass ich mit viel Glück auf rund 10 Meter komme, habe dafür aber auch mindestens ein halbes Jahr gebraucht. Im Gelände braucht man allerdings in der Regel nur 2-3 Meter zum Wellensurfen. Das Video von Marius Lenders fand ich ganz hilfreich.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Cube99 (11. Oktober 2011)

danke für die Antworten 

ich schaffe den manual jetzt über kleine Bodenwelllen ca 4 -5 meter, und bei steilen Abfahrten im Gelände auch deutlich über 5 meter.
Auf einer geraden Straße hingegen schaffe ich nicht mal 2 meter...
Ich werd den Tipp mitm arsch so lange nach hinten bis Vorderrad steigt mal ausprobiern.


----------



## pille4 (11. Oktober 2011)

Machs nich bei wind ! 

ICh habs gemacht , vorderrad hoch ... windböe ... und kjlatsch aufn asphalt ... linker ellebogen gestaucht ( kurz vorm brechen war er) 
und 4 stiche genäht ... 

Seit dem hab ich angst ... aber die überwind ich noch ;D


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Oktober 2011)

Beim Manual immer Finger an die Hinterradbremse, sonst fliegt man schlimmstenfalls ab, wie zuvor geschildert. Ist mir auch schon oft genug passiert, schei$$ Gefühl, aber das bekommt man in den Griff, irgendwann zieht man das Ding entweder reflexartig oder man kann das Vorderrad dadurch kontrolliert senken, um den Manual beizubehalten. Das Ding sieht so einfach aus, ist es aber nicht. Das Pumpen aus der Hüfte (um den Sweet Spot zu halten) kam bei mir übrigens irgendwann automatisch. Wie immer hilft nur üben, üben, üben...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## kbikeexklusive (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,


  ja der Manual ist schon ne Klasse fÃ¼r sich und einer der Schwersten Tricks  und gehÃ¶rt zur der KÃ¶nigsklasse wobei er so einfach ausschaut !! :0  und Ihn zu erlernen gehÃ¶rt schon bisschen mehr eie grade aus fahren kÃ¶nnen manche reden davon ( eins zu sein mit deinem Rad )  !!!
  also will nicht angeben aber mein lÃ¤ngster, grinz !!! nein mein Manual geht Ã¼ber 20 â 200 Meter mit ein Parr Tritten zwischen durch in die Pedalle.


  Und nun zur der Technik:  Erst mal den Arsch hinter den Sattel so dass es aussieht  ob man auf den Hinterrad sitzen wollte dann das Vorderrad Leicht hoch ziehen dabei den Finger immer an der Bremse lassen und den Rest mit den Armen und Beinen machen. Also wenn das Vorderrad Oben ist und Ihr merkt das es runterzieht dann entweder mit den Armen leicht am Lenker ziehen oder die Beine leicht durchstrecken ( beim Manuel immer die Beine eingeknigt lassen nie ganz durch strecken ) versucht beim Manuel alles aus der Beine und HÃ¼fte zu machen!!! Der Finger an der Bremse dient nur dazu wenn Ihr merkt das ihr hinten Ã¼bergeht!! An sonsten  muss ich sagen haben frÃ¼her erst immer Ohne bremse ziehen geÃ¼bt !!!  da man sehr schnell zu neigt die Bremse zu ziehen aus schrecken wobei man alles mit den Beinen ausbalancieren kann!! Also mein Letzter tipp ist wenn Ihr soweit seit das Ihr denn Manual wirklich beherrschen wollt dann baut euch einfach die H.R.Bremse mal fÃ¼r eins zwei Wochen einfach ab und dann Ã¼ben Ã¼ben Ã¼ben!!!  und ab und zu mal auf den Arsch fallen aber anders geht nicht!!! Und wenn Ihr merkt das Ihr denn Halb Wegs Ã¼ber ne Distanz von 10-20 Metern kÃ¶nnt Bremse wieder ran und dann wird Ihr euch erschrecken wie Leicht und weit Ihr Ihn machen kÃ¶nnt!!!


  Soooooooooooooo also dann viel GlÃ¼ck und Erfolg euch!!!  Und wenn Ihr Ihn kÃ¶nnt dann Willkommen in der KÃ¶nigsklasse ) denn an Manuel  erkennt man ob einer das Rad fahren Liebt oder nur Fahrt!!!!  



*[FONT="]Mfg,[/FONT][/B]

[B][FONT="][/FONT]**[FONT="][/FONT][/B]
  Ride on!!!!!!! Wer nicht wagt der nicht Gewinnt , also Tritte in die Pedale!!!![B][FONT="]    [/FONT]*


----------



## lekanteto (13. Oktober 2011)

kbikeexklusive schrieb:


> ...


Für die Königsklasse hier im Forum kannst du ja noch an deiner Rechtschreibung und Grammatik üben.
Für eins, zwei Wochen ruhig mal deine Beiträg vor dem Abschicken nochmal durchlesen. Du wirst dich erschrecken, wie viel deine Beiträge dadurch an Qualität gewinnen.


----------



## kbikeexklusive (13. Oktober 2011)

ja grins,
  habe gestern gefeiert und nicht so drauf geachtet ) aber danke nehme es mir zu Herzen!!


----------



## Cube99 (13. Oktober 2011)

danke Leute für die Tipps!!!
Ich bin auch schon fleißig am üben...
Also bin dann wieder draußen beim üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (13. Oktober 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Für die Königsklasse hier im Forum kannst du ja noch an deiner Rechtschreibung und Grammatik üben.
> Für eins, zwei Wochen ruhig mal deine Beiträg vor dem Abschicken nochmal durchlesen. Du wirst dich erschrecken, wie viel deine Beiträge dadurch an Qualität gewinnen.



hehehe,
die einen üben sich an Rechtschreibung, die anderen am Manual 

ps. ihc wred jtzet mal miene Rehctshcriebnug ewtas vrenahcläsisgen


----------



## Cube99 (13. Oktober 2011)

Komme gerade von draußen... Ich bekomme das Vorderrad einfach nicht hoch!!! Ich bin jetzt schon mitm Arsch aufn Reifen gehockt, und es geht immer noch nicht hoch!!!
Ich bekomme es mit meiner eigenen Technik schon in die Luft, aber dann ist sofort der Körperschwerpunkt zu weit vorne und das VR fällt wieder zu Boden!!!


----------



## ylfcm (13. Oktober 2011)

im nachhinein würde ich wohl jedem empfehlen am anfang 50x so viel zu ziehen, dass man nach hinten absteigt. 
so merkt man erstmal, wie viel man überhaupt ziehen kann und verliert außerdem die angst nach hinten überzufallen.

ansonsten darf man halt nicht die geduld verlieren. bis ich wirklich sagen konnte, dass ich den manual kann, sind doch so einige jahre ins land gezogen


----------



## jedy (14. Oktober 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Komme gerade von draußen... Ich bekomme das Vorderrad einfach nicht hoch!!! Ich bin jetzt schon mitm Arsch aufn Reifen gehockt, und es geht immer noch nicht hoch!!!
> Ich bekomme es mit meiner eigenen Technik schon in die Luft, aber dann ist sofort der Körperschwerpunkt zu weit vorne und das VR fällt wieder zu Boden!!!


 
den fehler den man am anfang immer macht, ist, dass man denkt man muss am vorderrad ziehen. dabei ist es eher eine flüssige bewegung, statt einem "stupiden" ziehen.

stell dich mal links neben dein fahrrad. nimm den lenker in die hand, als ob du auf dem bike sitzen würdest und beuge die arme. dann strecke die arme und rolle dabei mit dem vorderrad nach vorne, dass es in die luft steigt. du bleibst dabei natürlich auf der stelle stehen. diese bewegung machst einige male, bis du ein gefühl dafür hast.

exakt die gleiche bewegung macht man eigentlich auf dem fahrrad. du schiebst das vorderrad vor dir weg und streckst dabei die arme. und schwupp ist das vorderrad oben - ohne, dass du ziehen musstest.

gruß,

daniel


----------



## valium97 (14. Oktober 2011)

ylfcm schrieb:


> bis ich wirklich sagen konnte, dass ich den manual kann, sind doch so einige jahre ins land gezogen



Bis ich es sagen konnte, hat nur Bruchteile von Sekunden gedauert. Nur mit dem Fahren haperts halt noch... 

Schönes WE allen Übenden


----------



## Tibibike (15. Oktober 2011)

Versuchs mal so: Das vorderrad so hoch wie möglich anheben (beine sind gestreckt) - wenn du das gefühl hast, dass das Vorderrad wieder absinkt gehst du schnell in die "hocke"... ICh hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute 
bin dieses Wochenende nicht zum üben gekommen, war dafür in den Alpen beim Biken 
Werde mal hier die genannten Tipps probieren und fleißig weiter üben...
@ ylfcm das hatte ich ja schon versucht, aber ich bekomme das Vorderrad nicht hoch genug , um überhaut hinten überfallen zu können...


----------



## Big_Rider_ (17. Oktober 2011)

was für ein bike fährst du den ?


----------



## Cube99 (17. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich oben schon geschrieben. Ein Cube Stereo Pro
Habe den Tipp von jedy mal probiert, und bekomm jetzt endlich das Vorderrad hoch 
Also nochmal danke an alle   Werde dann weiter üben üben üben...


----------



## astraljunkie (18. Oktober 2011)

Psycho_Sponsori schrieb:


> Ich stell mir die Bewegung vorher immer so vor:
> flüssig nach unten hinten!
> 
> alles ist besser als explosionsartig nach oben hinten...



 Danke dafür!!! Seit Monaten riß ich mir den Wolf und nix passierte, aber nu wirds...


----------



## JTD_KEEPER (23. Oktober 2011)

Guter Tipp zum üben:

Vorderrad hochziehen und nach hinten abspringen.
So das man mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden steht und das Bike auf dem Hinterrad stehend vor sich hat.
Lenker sollte man natürlich nicht aus der Hand nehmen und auch hier Finger an die Bremse, dass das gleich in Fleisch und Blut übergeht.

Hilft gegen die Angst nach hinten wegzukippen und wenn man das kann muss man nur noch nicht abspringen wenn man am kipppunkt ist und zack da isser dann auch schon.


----------



## Marc B (5. November 2011)




----------



## The Gap (6. November 2011)

Was mir geholfen hat: 160er-Bremsscheibe hinten...da entwickelt man mehr Gefühl für die Bremse bzw. ein Mal antippen heißt nicht gleich von vorne anfangen! Arme fast gestreckt, Beine etwas gebeugt... und beim ausgleichen: Beine strecken-Vorderrad geht runter, Beine anziehen-Vorderrad kommt hoch...

Vüüüü Spaß!


----------



## maggse (6. November 2011)

The Gap schrieb:


> ... und beim ausgleichen: Beine strecken-Vorderrad geht runter, Beine anziehen-Vorderrad kommt hoch...



... sollte das nicht eher heissen: Beine strecken-Vorderrad kommt hoch (man pusht sozusagen das Vorderrad hoch, während man sich nach hinten lehnt), Beine anziehen-Vorderrad geht runter (Verlagerung des Gewichts nach vorne).

Lg,
maggse


----------



## The Gap (7. November 2011)

Nö, genau das ist zu Beginn verwirrend: Beine beugen heißt, der hintern kommt näher zum Hinterrad und deswegen kommt das Vorderrad rauf, Beine strecken und du kommst vorne runter!


----------



## maggse (7. November 2011)

Hmm, danke, werd mal genau darauf achten. Aber dann erklärts der Ryan Leech genau verkehrt herum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Gap (7. November 2011)

Bin mir sicher und im Peat/Pilgrim-Film bzw. bei genauem lesen eines der posts eines users schreibt der das selbe: Beugst du die Beine geht dein Hintern runter, dadurch geht der Schwerpunkt deutlich nach unten hinten und das Vorderrad wandert nach oben. Genau das hat bei mir gedauert, weil´s eben unlogisch erscheint...


----------



## The Gap (7. November 2011)

Schau aufs Standbeild vom Leech-Film: Wenn du genau in der Position die Beine beugst geht´s Vorderrad nach oben... stell dir vor er streckt aus der Position die Beine (bzw. genauer: Knie) - dann geht das Voderrad runter - und genau das meine ich und genau auf das kommt man alleine schwer drauf


----------



## maggse (7. November 2011)

The Gap schrieb:


> Schau aufs Standbeild vom Leech-Film: Wenn du genau in der Position die Beine beugst geht´s Vorderrad nach oben... stell dir vor er streckt aus der Position die Beine (bzw. genauer: Knie) - dann geht das Voderrad runter - und genau das meine ich und genau auf das kommt man alleine schwer drauf



Ja, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Lustig, dass der Leech das aber mMn anders erklärt. Das zeigt mal wieder, dass das relative Empfinden und das tatsächliche Tun nicht immer übereinstimmen. 
Das der Schwerpunkt nach hinten unten muss, um das Vorderrad in die Höhe zu bekommen bzw. weiter nach vorne, um es wieder zu senken ist ja eine physikalische Notwendigkeit. Interessant also, dass da auch die Profis in Erklärungsnotstand kommen, wenn sie ihre Bewegungen erklären. Andererseits haben sie die Bewegungen wahrscheinlich schon so verinnerlicht, dass es ihnen schwerfällt, diese wieder in Einzelbewegungen zu sezieren.

Auf jeden Fall Danke  für die Tipps, immer gut den gleichen Move auf verschiedene Arten erklärt zu bekommen.

Lg,
maggse


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. November 2011)

maggse schrieb:


> Das der Schwerpunkt nach hinten unten muss, um das Vorderrad in die Höhe zu bekommen bzw. weiter nach vorne, um es wieder zu senken ist ja eine physikalische Notwendigkeit.


Das folgende Video ab 1:16 ist da vielleicht informativ.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxOH6IQPCQY&feature=player_embedded"]Vito Sport and BikeRidersUnited 'How To': Manuals      - YouTube[/nomedia]



> Interessant also, dass da auch die Profis in Erklärungsnotstand kommen, wenn sie ihre Bewegungen erklären. Andererseits haben sie die Bewegungen wahrscheinlich schon so verinnerlicht, dass es ihnen schwerfällt, diese wieder in Einzelbewegungen zu sezieren.


Vor allem, wenn die eigenen Bewegung bewirkt, dass das Vorderrad auf konstanter Höhe bleibt. 

Paul


----------



## Ippes (7. November 2011)

Hallo!

Also ich kann zum Lernen des Manuals nur sagen, dass es einfach Zeit braucht. Richtig viel Zeit! 
Ich habe den Wheelie auf dem Fahrrad schon als kleiner Junge gelernt und bin später auch auf den unterschiedlichsten Arten von Motorrädern perfekt Wheelie gefahren. Irgendwann bin ich zu 100% zum Biken zurück gekehrt und wollte den Manual lernen. Es hat mich anfangs fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht! Ich hatte ziemlich bald das Gefühl, dass das nix mehr wird (im Alter )! 

Jetzt, nach DREI Saisonen MTB Enduro sitzt der Manual sehr gut und ich kann, je nach Gelände, lange und kontrolliert auf dem Hinterrad surfen (sowohl klassisch, mit der Hüfte hinten unten als auch im Bobby Root-Style, senkrecht stehend mit der Hüfte nahe am Lenker). Ich habs einfach immer wieder mal probiert, ohne Stress. Irgendwann hats KLACK gemacht und dann wurde es besser und besser. Hätte mir vorher jemand erzählt, dass das so lange dauern würde, ich hätte in jedem Fall dagegen gewettet! 

Mein Tip: Immer wenn man auf dem Bock sitzt und gut drauf ist, den Manual probieren und nicht entmutigen lassen. Im moderaten Gefälle mit ner guten Portion Geschwindigkeit tut man sich meiner Meinung nach am leichtesten.


----------



## Harry. (10. November 2011)

Ippes schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich kann zum Lernen des Manuals nur sagen, dass es einfach Zeit braucht. Richtig viel Zeit!
> Ich habe den Wheelie auf dem Fahrrad schon als kleiner Junge gelernt und bin später auch auf den unterschiedlichsten Arten von Motorrädern perfekt Wheelie gefahren. Irgendwann bin ich zu 100% zum Biken zurück gekehrt und wollte den Manual lernen. Es hat mich anfangs fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht! Ich hatte ziemlich bald das Gefühl, dass das nix mehr wird (im Alter )!
> ...


 
In der (neuen?) Freeride 4/11 kündigen sie im Vorwort an die Tips zu haben um Wheely und Manual garantiert zu lernen.

Der Artikel ließt sich dann etwas nüchterner. 
Danny Mc Askill und Bobby Root geben die Tips.

Zusammengefasst in etwa wie Ippes es oben geschrieben hat.


Geschwindigkeit ist Dein Freund.
Mindestens eine Saison konsequent üben! Dann sollte es die nächste Saison klappen.
Am Anfang die Bremse leicht schleifen lassen. Auch beim Manual.
Finde Deinen eigenen Stil. Ob aufrecht oder Arsch ganz tief kann individuell besser oder schlechter sein. -> ausprobieren!
Auch der Danny Mc Askill über jeden (!) Tag Manuals.
D.h. von nichts kommt nichts!


----------



## Ti-Max (11. November 2011)

Ippes schrieb:


> Also ich kann zum Lernen des Manuals nur sagen, dass es einfach Zeit braucht. Richtig viel Zeit!



Kann ich bestätigen. Und ich bin auch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der Manual neben dem Bunny Hop das wichtigste Manöver bleibt, was eigentlich jeder ernsthafte MTBler beherrschen oder sich in naher Zukunft zumindest aneignen sollte.

Selbst bei einer normalen CC-Runde sind bei mir locker 25-30 Manual dabei, angefangen vom Vorderrad über die Pfütze, bis hin zu Bodenwellen.

Bin mittlerweile auch schon ein Jahr dran und von Perfektion noch weit entfernt (an guten Tagen knapp 10 Meter, allerdings fehlt die Konstanz, es fühlt sich mal gut und dann auch wieder richtig schlecht an.)

Also, ride on

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ippes (11. November 2011)

(an guten Tagen knapp 10 Meter, allerdings fehlt die Konstanz, es fühlt sich mal gut und dann auch wieder richtig schlecht an.)

Genau so ging mir das auch ziemlich lange. An dem einen Tag dacht ich, jo, jetzt hast du den dreh fast raus, am nächsten Tag wars wieder vorbei mit der Freude, und ich hab nur am Lenker gerissen wie ein Junge, der seine ersten Hinterradversuche auf dem Fahrrad macht. 

Das Problem ist, dass der Manual nochmal um einiges anspruchsvoller als der Wheelie ist. Da der Kontaktpunkt zum Sattel fehlt, ist die Balance wesentlich schwieriger zu halten. Während man beim Wheelie im Sweetspot relativ entspannt im Sattel sitzt, verlangt der Manual Körperspannung. Die Reaktion bzw. das Agieren der Beine und Hüfte muss sehr schnell erfolgen. Das ist schon ne ziemlich anspruchsvolle Nummer. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man den Manual beherrschen sollte bzw. dass es sich auf jeden Fall rentiert, daran zu arbeiten. Er bringt einem brutal viel und macht noch mehr Spaß. Aber wie in der Freeride beschrieben, jeder kann ihn lernen, da hab ich meine Zweifel. Es gehört schon viel Geduld, Ausdauer, Willen und eine Portion Talent dazu. Andererseits, wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg, oder wie sagt man so schön!?

Das mit "finde deinen Stil" find ich nicht ganz richtig. Der klassische Manual wird meiner Meinung nach schon mit der Hüfte hinten unten gefahren. Darauf sollte man hinarbeiten. Mit Hüfte oben am Lenker ist glaub eher was für Showzwecke bzw. den Spaß an der Freud. Damit kann man dann später rumspielen, wenn die klassische Bewegung sitzt. 

Ich üb dann mal weiter!  Wünsch euch auch viel Spaß dabei!


----------

